# Games Day Wolf Priest



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop Miniature, Pro-level, NMM. Vote on *CMON*.

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments are welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great man! My only suggestion would be to lighten the skulls and bone bits a hair. They look just a bit too dark in my opinion. Other than that nice model!


----------

